# 6 weeks into Therapy Clas



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Lux my GSD puppy around 8 months old we are now in our 6 week of puppy therapy class. We are currently working on staying in heel for 5 minutes, heeling for at least 60 paces on loose lead, walking around IV poles, some agility hoops, call to automatic heel, down, stay. Anyone other tips on what else I can help my pup do. We train about twice a day if my work allows me to for usally around 5-15 minutes. THis is my first dog and I figured she's so loveable why not therapy. Anyone else in therapy I would love some advice or antyhing to help. Lux is doing great but classes end soon and we won't start back up until spring.


----------



## Tny (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering if my GSD could be a therapy dog. Im glad to read your post. I was not sure it would be in the genetic make up of a GSD to visit strangers and be a therapy dog. Keep up the posting.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Many of us have used GSDs in therapy work. One of my males (see my avatar) use to go to a residential facility where he was part of the therapy work for patients unable to speak after a stroke or with mobility issues. His work with these particular patients was then documented in their medical files.

He also did regular visits with other patients living there and the same with a wing for Alzheimer's patients at another residential facility.

We had to drop those visits when our other work started taking up more of our time.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I would love some advice or antyhing to help.


Make sure your dog is rock solid on not jumping on anyone or pawing at their leg or arms. 

They need a very obedient *Leave It* command so as not to try to grab medication or medical equipment. A Therapy Dog should never try to grab food from a person's plate or their hand. 

Start preparing for a CGC Evaluation and/or testing with a national Therapy Dog group. Work on advanced obedience. 

Something extra that is nice for visiting with patients is teaching your dog some ticks. Nothing wilder such as jumping through hoops etc.  but sit up pretty, high five, paw over eyes, pray, wave and that sort of thing. I believe trick training is a form of obedience training also.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree on the tricks, people love tricks so it can be very nice to teach your dog some tricks. Also if you get into actual animal assisted therapy rather than animal assisted activities, the tricks can also be quite useful in the therapy work. 
If you are wondering about the difference, animal assisted therapy is generally a structured type of program where the dog is actually used to help patients with physical, speech, or other therapy (this is what I am training to do with my GSD) whereas animal assisted activities is (basically) where a dog is brought in for patients to pet and play with. 

More info on the definitions here:
Delta Society - Animal-Assisted Activites Overview
Delta Society - Animal-Assisted Therapy Overview


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Tny said:


> I was wondering if my GSD could be a therapy dog. Im glad to read your post. I was not sure it would be in the genetic make up of a GSD to visit strangers and be a therapy dog. Keep up the posting.


I might be a little late; I just came upon your post.
I guessing that you have not been around the breed for very long since you are uncertain as to whether it is in the realm of possibility for a GSD to be a therapy dog. I can assure you that GSDs make wonderful therapy dogs. My girls are living proof of that. We visit two inner city elementary schools (Pre-K through 5th grade) and additionally we visit three psychiatric centers.
If you check the TDI (Therapy Dogs International) web site you will discover that there are many GSD that are certified therapy dogs. There's one pictured right on the front page of the web site.
Hope this helps you.


----------

